# MCSE windows 2000 need advice



## nyctown (Jun 24, 2005)

I am looking to start learning stuff on my own and get ready to get my mcse. 
I will study one test at a time and go from there. can anyone advise if i should go the windows 2000 road or go the 2003 road. also i am looking for learning material. What books do you recommend in order to learn on my own. I have 2 junk computer and am ready to get dirty. I was going to get the cram exam series collection. Please let me know what u think.

Thank you


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Forget 2000 MCSE it is already obsolete. Just go for 2003. it is the up to date technology of the industry.


----------



## Moezart (Feb 2, 2005)

Can anybody recommend any good XP/2003 books that one could use to prepare themselves for the MCSE exams? There are too many out there to choose from.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

thers the "..." for dummies im reading the a+ and net+ one and they are very easy to read and have alot of info, also include a cd which have sample tests and many quesitons. check those out


----------

